# ta maison (ou appart) brûle, tu emporte quoi ?



## macinside (13 Août 2011)

Hello,

suite au 2 em articles sur la chose chez rue89, tu emporte quoi si ta maison (ou appart brûle ?) en photo off course 

merci


----------



## gKatarn (13 Août 2011)

/mode appleSpirit© : ben j'emporte mon mac 









Oui, je sors loin


----------



## CBi (13 Août 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> /mode appleSpirit© : ben j'emporte mon mac



C'est bien ce que j'ai pensé aussi, mais... lequel ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Août 2011)

Ma bite, et mon couteau.

Vous m'excuserez si je ne mets pas de photo.


----------



## Chalkduster (14 Août 2011)

Je prends direct mon disque dur externe même si je dois risquer ma peau pour le faire.


----------



## Vivid (16 Août 2011)

Déjà, moi... et puis d'autres choses si mon évaluation est bonne


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Août 2011)

la seule chose qui a de la valeur dans mon appart


----------



## poildep (22 Août 2011)

Ma fille. 






Mon mac peut bien cramer.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Août 2011)

poildep a dit:


> Ma fille.
> 
> <image d'un appareil qui ne capte même pas le Wifi comme il faut>
> 
> Mon mac peut bien cramer.



C'est nul, tu ne peux même pas te connecter à Internet avec.


----------



## poildep (22 Août 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;9448202 a dit:
			
		

> C'est nul, tu ne peux même pas te connecter à Internet avec.


Bon, j'admets que pour l'instant elle ne sert pas à grand chose. Je mise sur l'avenir.


----------



## Madalvée (22 Août 2011)

De l'eau lyophilisée, l'intégrale de Socrate et le dvd de restauration Lion fourni par Apple


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Août 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ma bite, et mon couteau.
> 
> Vous m'excuserez si je ne mets pas de photo.



Nan.



C'est idiot d'anticiper ce genre de truc : le p'tit matin où ça t'arrive, d'être réveillé par le feu, tu chopes juste ce qui vient : anorak parce que ça caille, tabac-feuilles-feu parce que tu te doutes que tu vas attendre des heures quelque part, ailleurs. Et d'la flotte, parce que la fumée, elle te gratte déjà la gorge.


----------



## JPTK (22 Août 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> le p'tit matin où ça t'arrive, d'être réveillé par le feu, tu chopes juste ce qui vient : anorak parce que ça caille, tabac-feuilles-feu parce que tu te doutes que tu vas attendre des heures quelque part, ailleurs. Et d'la flotte, parce que la fumée, elle te gratte déjà la gorge.



Ouai en même temps je veux pas dire, mais si tu prends ta CB, tout ça est dispo facilement dehors, je me verrai bien chercher mes clopes alors que tout brûle, n'importe quoi hein 

Moi évidemment mon mac, le principal DD externe, mes guitares si je peux, et mon portefeuille.
Et ma bite aussi car j'ai toujours un couteau sur moi :love:


----------



## stephaaanie (22 Août 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> mais si tu prends ta CB, tout ça est dispo facilement dehors



Ben nan. 

Ca se voit que tu habites dans une zone urbaine, toi, pour imaginer des trucs pareils. Par ici, rien n'est accessible "facilement dehors".

N'importe quoi hein.


----------



## Larme (22 Août 2011)

Prends au moins les clés de la bagnole/scooter et un téléphone histoire d'appeler les pompiers si ce n'est déjà fait...

Sinon, j'prendrais mon chat, mon Mac.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> mon chat



N'importe quoi.... Mais vraiment... Ca sert à quoi vu que ce logiciel est disponible sur Mac ???


----------



## Poleri (23 Août 2011)

Mes DD & ma super NES


----------



## Larme (23 Août 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;9454362 a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quoi.... Mais vraiment... Ca sert à quoi vu que ce logiciel est disponible sur Mac ???


Non, le mien, c'est un Canard vert.


----------



## JPTK (23 Août 2011)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Ben nan.
> 
> Ca se voit que tu habites dans une zone urbaine, toi, pour imaginer des trucs pareils. Par ici, rien n'est accessible "facilement dehors".
> 
> N'importe quoi hein.




Vu comme ça


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Août 2011)

macinside a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> suite au 2 em articles sur la chose chez rue89, tu emporte quoi si ta maison (ou appart brûle ?) en photo off course
> 
> merci



Toi de toute façon, on sait très bien ce que tu ne prendras pas.


----------



## Ellipsis (25 Août 2011)

Perso j'ai un sac qui est toujours près avec tout ce qu'il me faut: eau/nourriture, pierre à feu, papier d'identité photocopiés, fringues et chaussures, couteau suisse, boussole, corde, couverture de survie ... 

D'accord, la plupart des gens me disent que je suis folle mais pas grave :hosto: Le jour où un tremblement de terre frappera ma région, c'est pas moi courrai cul nu dans la rue sans rien avoir à manger :rateau:

(Allez, je retourne à l'asile, et surtout j'arrête de regarder Bear Grylls... )


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2011)

Un rouleau de PQ.


----------



## ziommm (26 Août 2011)

Le bidon d'essence, faut que ça ressemble à un accident :mouais:.


----------



## Tedka (27 Août 2011)

Ma fille!!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2011)

ma femme ...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (29 Août 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> ma femme ...



Moi aussi, ta femme


----------



## Keikoku (29 Août 2011)

Ma guitar et mon pc 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------

Et mes chats aussi


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2011)

Oui, ainsi que l'armoire normande de mamie, les bouquins, une sélection de CD et la table basse (la jolie, celle avec un plateau en verre)

En fait faut un incendie, mais qui démarre à la cool, histoire d'avoir le temps d'appeler les déménageurs quoi.


----------



## Keikoku (12 Septembre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;9457842 a dit:
			
		

> Toi de toute façon, on sait très bien ce que tu ne prendras pas.






Bah ça, c'est vraiment une répartie épique ^^


----------



## Pierrou (16 Septembre 2011)

Un incendie ?

Euh, mes contrats d'assurance, histoire de...


----------



## jogary (18 Septembre 2011)

*Le canapé !  *:affraid:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (18 Septembre 2011)

Excellente question ! merci de l'avoir posée !


Et bien tout dépend de la taille de votre cheminée.

Peut-on se tenir debout à plusieurs (ou plus si affinitées:love?
Oui ?
Alors ne réfléchissez pas : le mouton s'impose de lui même !
Il permettra en plus à vos convives de voir vos talents de cuisinier.
J'attire votre attention sur le fait qu'il faut être sacrément bien outillé pour résussir votre mouton.

De plus faites vous un planning car la cuisson du mouton c'est comme sa préparation : c'est long !


Alors ensuite avec le mouton je dirais "ben ca dépend".
En effet...

*****************************
.....Quoi ?............COMMENT ??!!....mUrde...la Régie peut me le confirmer ? Qu'en pense Cognac-Jay ?....bOrdel...la boulette...non pas la recette !....

******************************

Mesdames,Messieurs;
Suite à une mauvaise interprétation quand au sujet de ce post,  nous vous présentons toutes nos excuses pour ce hors-sujet.

A la question "votre logis prend feu, qu'est ce que vous emportez" nous répondons sans hésiter :


----------



## iMacounet (18 Septembre 2011)

Les papiers importants, macbook, telephone, video projecteur, imac, frigo


----------

